# reliable ace3ds plus wholesale reseller?



## barakiman (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi i was wondering if anyone knew a completely trustworthy reseller for the ace3ds plus that is US based? i cant seem to find one anywhere that looks remotely reliable.


----------



## Jerrysdkgf159 (Sep 22, 2015)

You might can find the authorized reseller listed in ace3ds plus official site.


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ace3ds plus official site has a reseller list, I would recommend 3DStown, they offer both wholesale and retail.


----------

